# 4010 lp wont run



## 96bmw318ti (Jul 8, 2013)

First of all i would like to thank anyone who trys to help/ helps figure this out. My dad has been collecting john deere 4020 and 4010 liquid propane tractors to use on the farm for the last couple years when he decided we needed another tractor, shortly thereafter we cracked the transmission case on his minneapolis moline super 670 lp with under 5000 hours on it. He picked up a set of tractors out of wisconson that he was told had been used on a turf farm, a early 4010 and early 4020, both lp's, he was told they were both good running trators. Well the 4010 wouldnt start at first, all the oil rings were stuck it had been sitting long enough. The 4020 started but was sticking valves when you pulled it, also it was probably two to three gallons low on transmission fluid, say low enough the powershift would only move in the first five gears. we got it running good except for low engine oil pressure. Finnally after the backstory, we got to messing with the 4010 after we pulled the head off the 4020, we got all of the sparkplugs out and put some seafoam in the cylinders after we had tried to pullstart it and had it smoke so bad you couldnt see it in the cloud. A few days later all of the oil rings were broke loose and the tractor started and ran good, and since we had two 4020 lp's and a 4440 tore down overhauling them we started pulling the silage cart with it to give the broken minnie a rest, which hasnt lasted. We were raking with the 4010 and it started loosing power and missing after it got warmed up if you let it idle to long, but if you got it going again it would clean up and run right. Then one day dad drove it back home, and it didnt make it, it died about a hundred yards from the haybarn where the minnie pulled it too and it now sits. We are at the end of our knowledge, at first it didnt have spark so we put in points, condenser, rotor, and the cap off of the another running tractor. Finally it got spark after a new coil and resistor, but that didnt fix it then it would start and run for about twenty seconds when it was cold. So dad thoght maybe the regulator wasnt getting water and was freezing up inside, so pulled the water pump off, and it turned out to be fine. Then dad decided that it was the regulator, so we pulled a century regulator marked as 100 horsepower off of a super 90 massey that we retired due to the transmission leaking internally. This afternoon we got it hooked up and tried it, to prime it we pullled the plug out of the intake manifold and hit it with some ether, turned on the vapor and hit the key, started up, ran for about one to two minutes. I swear it looked to me that when dad put the plug back in the intake manifold it fell flat on its face, just died. Well dad decided it would run again and got a little happy with the ether and managed to set the carb on fire for a few seconds until a handy bucket of antifreeze that was closer than the fire extinguisher got dumped on it. So we worked on the 4020 powershift for a couple minutes and went back over and pulled the carb off to see if it had a big hole in the gasket or something but it didnt so it went right back on. We tried turning it over again and noticed that the fan belt had slipped off the pulley and put it back on then with the fan turning correctly we tried to start it again, this time with the battery charger on it too, and on both vapor and liquid it still would only run with a generous amount of ether. We just dont know, it is just probably something simple that we are overlooking or dont know to check. Sorry for getting a little/ alot long winded but i wanted to make sure i didnt leave anything out that may help. Like i said thanks to anyone who helps, we just seem to be basically the only people running these lp's in the county.


----------



## rsander (Aug 17, 2013)

I have a Super M that is on LP and having similar issues. Did you find a solution?


----------



## 96bmw318ti (Jul 8, 2013)

Yeah we figured it out, i meant to post what it was awhile ago but forgot. It has a century carb on it we found out after pulling the one off dads super 90 massey, and somehow or other the linkage between the two butterflies was on wrong, pull throttle open and the fuel shut off and the air opened up, and the reed valve on the govenor was letting it fall ooen enough it was too lean to start. Also during thia time the condensor wire got crushed under the side if the cap and after three or four hours the tractor died again and we spent two hours until we rechecked for spark messing with the fuel delivery. Our super 67090 didnt really start running really dependably until it had electronic ignition but it had sat for a long time before we got it. One of the old highschool buddies parents farms they are still running i believe a couple m5's, a g1000, 670, i think a super m, a couple 1066's and miscellaneous small to midsized fords. They like lp too.


----------

